
Show HN: ScentSee – The Fragrance API - bocse
https://scentsee.com
======
bocse
ScentSee is a state-of-the-art recommendation API purpose-built for the world
of fragrance. By leveraging deep learning algorithms on over 5.000 notes
grouped in 32 scent classes, ScentSee is able to match 25.000 perfumes to
previous preferences, olfactory types and user profiles.

Our customers are fragrance retail businesses, online and brick&mortar, who
aim to boost sales by making the fragrance shopping experience revealing,
informative and efficient.

The ScentSee experience works by merging the art of fragrance with the
precision of math. It does this by collecting information on notes and note
types from various experts and publications online. Following that, it
structures the data, separating the top, heart and base notes. Notes are then
classified using a system similar to the Fragrance Wheel, although it is worth
noting that our wheel has a bit more “spokes”.

The API docs are available here: [http://scentsee.com/jsondoc-
ui.html?url=http://scentsee.com/...](http://scentsee.com/jsondoc-
ui.html?url=http://scentsee.com/jsondoc)

Inquiries, feedback and suggestions are welcome on bogdan@scentsee.com

